# DALES MARE WALSALL foal left behind



## Cuffey (7 October 2011)

http://www.west-midlands.police.uk/latest-news/appeal.asp?id=4269

Police in Walsall are appealing for information after a horse was stolen from a field behind the Three Crowns pub on Sutton Road.

'Bliss', a seven-year-old Black Dalesmere, is 14 hands high and is thought to have been taken between 10am on Tuesday 4 and 12 noon on Thursday 6 October.

PC Paul Benton said: "Bliss had a foal just six weeks ago, and the foal is now very distressed looking for its mother. We would urge anyone who has any information to contact police immediately."

If you have any information please contact PC Benton at Walsall Police Station on 0345 113 5000.


----------



## WoopsiiD (7 October 2011)

Is there a picture or better description?
Bromsgrove Horse Market tomorrow I think?


----------



## WoopsiiD (7 October 2011)

It is tomorrow!
http://www.thompsonruralltd.com/products/horse sales.htm


----------



## Cuffey (7 October 2011)

Sorry that is all I found but likely to be full of milk which may help ID her

A black mare prob more noticeable at a Fair than a coloured as well


----------



## rockysmum (7 October 2011)

Poor little baby, it could have been on its own for two days.

Makes you wonder what kind of owners only check a mare and 6 week old foal every two days.  I feel very sorry for the horses involved, not so much for the owners


----------



## Paint Me Proud (8 October 2011)

yikes, that is literally just a minute around the corner from me. I have posted to my facebook to make sure everyone from our yard is vigilant.


----------



## stormhorse (8 October 2011)

if anyone knows the owner of this horse please ask them to contact Horsewatch so that we can get more info & give them advice. Sandwell Horsewatch has not been officially advised of this horse (only via these sites)


----------



## Aleka81 (8 October 2011)

rockysmum said:



			Poor little baby, it could have been on its own for two days.

Makes you wonder what kind of owners only check a mare and 6 week old foal every two days.  I feel very sorry for the horses involved, not so much for the owners
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree!


----------



## kiteman0 (8 October 2011)

For some reason, those fields were always being checked out. We use to keep our horses on that land when I was a kid. Feel sorry for the poor foal.


----------



## PeterNatt (9 October 2011)

Can we please have more details including the police incident number.


----------



## equinim (9 October 2011)

ok not being funny but the dates are from tues am until thurs am
this means they werent checked for 48 hrs
mares and foals should b checked 2 times daily.
they could have been ill with no one noticed for this time. apart from the mare could b abroad before anyone noticed she was gone.
surely someone must have heard the foal calling

just seems very odd no def day time is known


----------



## lurcher98 (9 October 2011)

Just went to appeal page and it is no longer there


----------



## Cuffey (9 October 2011)

PeterNatt said:



			Can we please have more details including the police incident number.
		
Click to expand...

Only the owner can give out the Incident Number
..........

I have phoned Walsall as the appeal has been removed from the web site

The mare is still missing and control did not know why the appeal had been taken down.
PC Benton is on night shift tonight

I have asked Control to contact the nearest Horsewatch group.


----------



## stormhorse (9 October 2011)

that will be me!! Not heard anything yet. Neither has anyone else in the area that i have been in touch with including members in the walsall area! Will try to contact them direct tomorrow sometime. HAve sent it onto my police contact to see if she can find out any details as well.

I'd have rung today but had & still got a migrane so signing off to see if i can get rid before work tomorrow.

Deb
Sandwell Horsewatch


----------



## equinim (9 October 2011)

this actually is sounding more like a scam and sounds like poss a insurance claim for mare gone missing.when it prob hasnt.
cant beleive no one heard foal calling or that a field behind a pub had no-one notice foal was on own.
very fishy to me


----------



## Brummyrat (9 October 2011)

The pub is actually shut down I believe at the moment so nobody would've noticed, this was posted on facebook by one of my friends and my comment was along the lines of I can't believe a mare with a foal at foot was left unchecked for two days.  It makes me very sad, what's the matter with people...


----------



## Naryafluffy (10 October 2011)

Agreeing with other people about this seeming suspect, there is another thread for a missing black mare called Bless, could be coincidence but a bit suspect.
http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=485324


----------



## Cuffey (10 October 2011)

Naryafluffy said:



			Agreeing with other people about this seeming suspect, there is another thread for a missing black mare called Bless, could be coincidence but a bit suspect.
http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=485324

Click to expand...


This one definitely in Scotland and no connection to Walsall
..........................
A little update on Dales mare Crime number  20WS/202630E/11. 
She is 14 HH and has a white mark on her face.


----------

